# Trophy Ridge Fire Wire V5



## ddky (May 8, 2009)

Anyone using this sight? Would love to hear your thoughts on it, good and bad.


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

me too


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Guys, I have one and I love it, great for flatter shooting bows, when the pins are ganged so close they block the animal when sighting in.
Here is a photo of my setup on my Hoyt,


----------

